# Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?



## Totti510 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche eine Freilaufrolle zum Ansitzen auf Zander. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen welche Rolle einen sehr fein einzustellenden freilauf hat?


----------



## axelfred (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

ich hab ne kleine DLFB für den teich nutze aber den freilauf nicht und mache den bügel auf ist aber relativ smooth und lauft auch ziemlich ruckfrei an soweit ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## Michael.S (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Ich würde beim Zanderangeln keinen Freilauf verwenden , da gibt es ja andere Möglichkeiten die besser sind , Freilauf macht eigentlich nur Sinn bei Festbleimontagen


----------



## carpforce1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Ich nutze hierfür eine Shimano DL 4000 Fb.

 Ob man den Freilauf zum Zanderangeln einsetzt hängt von den Gegebenheiten und dem Gewässer ab.

 Meist fische ich mit offenem Rollenbügel und Gummiband.
 Es kommt aber auch mal vor, dass ich mit Freilauf fische und muss sagen das selbst am Teich die Fische sich am Freilauf nicht stören.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Zanderangeln keinen Freilauf verwenden , da gibt es ja andere Möglichkeiten die besser sind , Freilauf macht eigentlich nur Sinn bei Festbleimontagen



Ist Ansichtssache. Ich nutze zum Angeln mit Laufblei auf Zander und Aal eigentlich immer Freilaufrollen. An die Spitze der Rute ein Glöckchen.

Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht, dass der Freilauf sehr fein läuft.

Beispiel gestern Abend am Fluss:
Toter Köderfisch mit frei laufendem Grundblei. Bimmel, bimmel, dann ca. 2m Schnur abgezogen. Anschlag, 65er Aal.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Hallo Totti510,
erstmal herzlichen Willkommen im Forum! 

Um direkt deine Frage zu beantworten: 

Die Freilaufrolle mit dem leichtesten Schnurabzug den ich je gesehen habe ist die Abu Garcia Cardinal 503 FR. 
Problem: Die gibts natürlich nicht mehr zu kaufen. 

So Mitte der 2000er Jahre hatten einige Zanderangler hier im Forum diese Rollen im Einsatz - ich auch. (Ich hab sie immernoch).

Auch ziemlich gut, was den feinen Freilauf angeht ist die Balzer Alegra Air 3500 - die gibts noch zu kaufen. 

Beides sind eher günstige Rollen. 

Meine deutlich teureren Shimano Baitrunner, Shimano Thunnus usw. haben wesentlich grobere Freiläufe. 

Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Freilauf-System ja einen ganz anderen Hintergrund hat als das Zanderangeln. 

Ursprünglich wurde der Freilauf von Meeresanglern erfunden bzw. nachgefragt - wenn beim Naturköderangeln im Meer mit schwerem Grundblei und z.B. einer ganze Makrele als Köder irgendwo am Grund ein Fisch am Köder genagt hat - wollte man die Möglichkeit haben, dem Fisch unkompliziert ein paar Meter Schnur zu geben damit er in Ruhe den Köder fressen kann. So wurde der "Baitrunner" quasi erfunden. 

Auf dem Meer mit Wellengang und Strömung, dazu mit oftmals sehr schwerem Gerät ist die Anforderung nicht wie beim Zanderangeln möglichst widerstandsfrei Schnur freizugeben. 

Die Karpfenangler haben dieses "bequeme System" dann später für sich entdeckt - aber auch beim Angeln mit Festblei auf Karpfen gehts ja nicht darum dass der Freilauf möglichst ohne Widerstand die Schnur freigibt - eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Generell gilt beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch meiner Erfahrung nach: So wenig Widerstand wie nur irgendmöglich! Ein Freilaufsystem, welches die obige historische Entwicklungsgeschichte hat, ist vom "Sinn" her eigentlich das falsche Instrument zum Zanderangeln im Stillwasser. 

Aber es ist halt nunmal total bequem und schaltet gleich mehrere Probleme ohne großen Aufwand aus - dass man sowas dann gerne einsetzen möchte: Logisch! 

Wie heikel die Zander sind, ist ganz oft gewässerabhängig: In manchen Gewässern kann man völlilg problemlos mit Freilauf fischen - in anderen funktioniert es überhaupt nicht. Ausprobieren, ist angesagt


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Matze Koch BR-Freilaufrollen gemacht? Die werden ja ausdrücklich mit dem Argument des sehr fein laufenden Freilaufs beworben. 

Ich frage, weil ich zum Zander-/Aal-Angeln alte Balzer-Freilaufrollen einsetze und der Fraulauf dort tatsächlich sehr fein arbeitet (wobei die Bremse Käse ist, aber das stört mich auf Aal und Zander wenig).


----------



## Totti510 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich an der Weser damit Angeln möchte. Das mit der offenen Rolle ist da leider etwas schwierig.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*



Totti510 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich an der Weser damit Angeln möchte. Das mit der offenen Rolle ist da leider etwas schwierig.



Wieviel Gramm Blei benötigst du denn dort wo du angeln möchtest, damit es liegen bleibt und nicht von der Strömung davongetrieben wird?


----------



## Totti510 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

40g benötige ich dort.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Hallo Totti510,
ok, dann ist ja da schon etwas Strömung - das hat für dich den Vorteil dass damit eigentlich fast jede Freilaufrolle eingesetzt werden kann. Auch die, die etwas gröbere Freilauf-Systeme haben kann man da völlig problemlos angeln. 

Dann kannst du jetzt eher auf andere Sachen wie Preis und Haltbarkeit schauen  

Die großen Online-Shops haben ein reichhaltiges Sortiment an Freilaufrollen im Angebot - da kannst dich ja mal durchklicken:

Angel-Domäne / Freilaufrollenübersicht 
Gerlinger / Freilaufrollenübersicht
Hiki / Freilaufrollenübersicht
AM Angelsport / Freilaufrollenübersicht


----------



## Totti510 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Okay vielen Dank ☺


----------



## carpforce1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Zander im Fluss knallen normalerweise voll drauf.

 Da kannst du ein Penn oder Shimano nehmen. Okuma soll auch sehr robust und zuverlässig sein.

 Theoretisch kannst auch die Bremse lösen und erzielst den selben Effekt.

 Tipp am Rande: kein Anti Tangle boom verwenden sondern einen Wirbel mit Snap.
 das Blei auch nicht direkt in den Snap sondern mit Dünner Mono verbinden.


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Ich hab 3 von den Balzer MK im Einsatz, sind keine schlechten Rollen, allerdings haben die das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden.Wobei der Freilauf zu den leichtgängigeren gehört. Alternativ zum Freilauf kann man sich auch mal den Fox Predator MK2 Swinger anschauen, der löst bei einem anziehenden Fisch aus und gibt die Schnur komplett frei, bei einem Fallbiss löst er auch den Alarm aus.... dazu noch einem Delkim-Bissanzeiger, das ganze am TH, und man hat ne sensible und vor allem leichtgängige Montage, auch für die Strömung....


----------



## renrök (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle für Zander-ansitz?*

Hatte mir letztens ne Black Widow zugelegt.
Scheint eine ausgesprochene Karpfenrolle zu sein.
Zumindest finde ich den Freilauf zum Zanderangeln ziemlich grob.
Da läuft meine Spro Necton LCS um einiges feiner im Freilauf. Und die kostet lediglich die Hälfte.


----------

